# Duct sizing



## anoopkay (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello there.. Am a new member In this forum.. Am not having much experience in the field of HVAC.. Please help me out in my questions here..



How to calculate the duct size.? Which is the basic question what I faced in many of my interviews


----------



## anoopkay (Dec 12, 2014)

Nobody here to help me..?


----------



## kmpraseed (Jan 21, 2015)

Please use duct calculator.


----------



## kmpraseed (Jan 21, 2015)

Use duct calculator


----------



## newenglandhvac (Aug 30, 2012)

Duct calculator sizing chary


----------



## newenglandhvac (Aug 30, 2012)

Chart


----------

